# Inside & Out: Mexico City!



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Zona Rosa the gay zone. I think Zona Rosa has the potential to become a premiere gay hot spot, the first thing to be done is the elimination of the countless American fast food joints


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Zona Rosa


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Zona Rosa


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Zona ROsa


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Colonia Roma! I totally adore this neighborhood for its collection of varied architecture that equally matches its funky residents. People watching here is fun.The neighborhood is filled with all sorts of cool cafes, bistros, bars and art galleries. If I could Live here, I would!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

colonia roma


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Colonia Roma


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Colonia Roma


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Colonia Roma


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Superb pics :applause:
Mexico City is one of the world's greatest cities in my opinion .


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Nice. Would be also great to have some caption, i.e. where the pics were taken in, at least in what part of the city.


----------



## Mariachi (Nov 4, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Student4life I absolutely agree!!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Falubaz will do!


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

Looks green, Mexico is a nice city, good job


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

JeDarkett said:


> Looks green, Mexico is a nice city, good job


Thank you! Yes Mexico City is surprisingly green.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Very nice thread, Mexico city is a really particular place, I had the chance to visit it last year. So many very different worlds side by side in an overall very populated tiny place. In a few kilometres you can go from areas that feel like a mix of Paris and New York to areas that reminded me of La Paz in Bolivia or North African cities, very particular indeed.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

eklips said:


> Very nice thread, Mexico city is a really particular place, I had the chance to visit it last year. So many very different worlds side by side in an overall very populated tiny place. In a few kilometres you can go from areas that feel like a mix of Paris and New York to areas that reminded me of La Paz in Bolivia or North African cities, very particular indeed.


Thanks for your comment. I think the comparisons you gave make Mexico city all the more fascinating and a truly world class city. The fact that the essence and the vibe changes from place to place so dramatically make it so thrilling.


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Such an amazing tour you've given us! I have been fascinated by the Capital of my Country ever since I was rather young. I liked that you venture outside the touristy areas into the local neighborhoods. 

Did you visit Vasconcelo's library, Chopo Market, Coyoacán, UNAM Campus, Condesa?

I hope there's more pictures to share.


----------



## Britmex (Dec 16, 2011)

You certainly captured a lot of Mexico City´s essence.

It is my birthplace and hometown. Even though I have spent 70% of my life here, I love it and ï´m still discovering something new every day.

I´m glad also that you went beyond the touristic. People can be very kind even in poor areas and don´t mind pictures been taken if you ask them first.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Assemblage23 said:


> Such an amazing tour you've given us! I have been fascinated by the Capital of my Country ever since I was rather young. I liked that you venture outside the touristy areas into the local neighborhoods.
> 
> Did you visit Vasconcelo's library, Chopo Market, Coyoacán, UNAM Campus, Condesa?
> 
> I hope there's more pictures to share.


Thanks for the comment  

I too am really fascinated by Mexico City. There is a special energy there. Venturing outside the touristic zones is a must that's how one can get to know a city really well.

Of all the places you've mentioned I only visited Coyoacan. A week was not enough time to visit all these places..All the more reason to go back!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Britmex said:


> You certainly captured a lot of Mexico City´s essence.
> 
> It is my birthplace and hometown. Even though I have spent 70% of my life here, I love it and ï´m still discovering something new every day.
> 
> I´m glad also that you went beyond the touristic. People can be very kind even in poor areas and don´t mind pictures been taken if you ask them first.


Thank you very much! Mexico City is just an exciting place, I really love it there. I'm kind of obsessed with it  

Always ask when taking a photo. I got scolded a few times for not doing so..


----------



## UrbanFanatic! (Jul 5, 2005)

Amazing pictures, Mexico City is incredible. I lived there for six months and it is so full of life and contrasts. One of the best cities in the world in my opinion..


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

UrbanFanatic! said:


> Amazing pictures, Mexico City is incredible. I lived there for six months and it is so full of life and contrasts. One of the best cities in the world in my opinion..


Thanks! I dream of knowing your city, Morelia!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

More from Colonia Roma !


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice pics :colgate:


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Student4life said:


> Nice pics :colgate:


Thanks


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

American tourists should be visiting Mexico City.. not Cancun, Acapulco, etc. 

STUNNING. I've been looking at the city through Google Streetview and it's such an incredible place. Massive!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Audiomuse said:


> American tourists should be visiting Mexico City.. not Cancun, Acapulco, etc.
> 
> STUNNING. I've been looking at the city through Google Streetview and it's such an incredible place. Massive!


Thank you very much. I think tourists from all over the world should be going to Mexico City. Its such a fabulous place.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

In my opinion, any visitor to Mexico City must go to Teotihuacan! It would be criminal not to, like going to Cairo and not visiting the pyramids of Giza. 

On the road to Teotihuacan, I saw hills of shanty towns..


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Teotihuacan!

One of the highlights of the trip! I'm glad I had my sunglasses to hide my tears, this places sparked such an emotion in me. lol


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## E-Q-ANIME (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Mindtrapper0!
I just finished my journey through your thread and I am very pleased with your vision. It's very refreshing to see a city in a way only an outsider can. You really captured Mexico City very essence!
Thank you very much for sharing with us your experience in such fascinating and unique way.

Regards.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

amazing thread of my city i loved it, i felt foreign watching this thread


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

brickellresidence said:


> amazing thread of my city i loved it, i felt foreign watching this thread


I'm glad you loved it!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

E-Q-ANIME said:


> Hi Mindtrapper0!
> I just finished my journey through your thread and I am very pleased with your vision. It's very refreshing to see a city in a way only an outsider can. You really captured Mexico City very essence!
> Thank you very much for sharing with us your experience in such fascinating and unique way.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your lovely comment, I'm flattered and very glad that you enjoyed it.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lovers walking avenue of the dead


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

This freaked me out! I saw a few a people walk up to this alter and do the sign of the cross and afterwards a prayer!!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Guys, I'm kind of upset, why did these last images upload very big while all the others smaller? I want them all to be big! :s


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nevertheless, great photos from Mexico City, and some interesting ones too....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photo coverage.
I enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

mindtrapper.... If you have the opportunity to visit Queretaro (amazing hidraulic system called Los arcos, landmark of this city with a beautiful collonial downtown), Puebla, Guanajuato (San miguel de Allende, beautiful town, and the city of guanajuato, amazing tunnels; Zacatecas and Morelia.. (with caution the last one.. sadly; major insecurity in there.. hno: but such a beautiful city) you should go... you will be fascinated of the downtows in those cities..! and if you are searching for nature,, you can visit some states such as san luis potosi (aguasteca potosina, one of the amazing places on the earth for sure! search it on google, something like tropical rainforest), Forests in Estado de Mexico and michoacan, beaches; Cancun (cenotes in yucatan peninsula, chichen itza), acapulco, isla mujeres, cozumel, etc.. , Hills and grass lands with some tropical forest.. queretaro, guanajuato. Mountains, Popocatepetl in Estado de mexico, and Monterrey, and many deserts and jungles too!

:nuts: probably i get excited by telling you all this information and probably you are not going to visit all the places, but if you can go at least to one of them, you should!

Insane pictures of mexico city! next time you go there,, dont forget to visit san angel, tepozotlan, and not very far away from mexico city (1-2 hours) Valle de Bravo .. amazing town!

:cheers:


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^ I'm planning on backpacking Mexico this summer and many of those places are on my radar! 

I have never been to querataro but in pictures it looks beautiful! Zacatecas and Guanajuato are cities I dream of they look architecturally pleasing! 

La huasteca potosina! I remember my dad told me about that place, I looked it up and was so blown away, the waters, so blue like the Caribbean sea but in forms of rivers! 

Thanks for all your suggestions and if I could get to it I'd like to see them all


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Mindtrapper0 said:


> This freaked me out! I saw a few a people walk up to this alter and do the sign of the cross and afterwards a prayer!!


...That would freak me out too...very interesting though 
Thanks for sharing, my friend


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Hadn't seen this thread but I love it!
You seem to have covered a lot of ground. You have a great eye!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

aljuarez said:


> Hadn't seen this thread but I love it!
> You seem to have covered a lot of ground. You have a great eye!


Thank you ! You have a great eye as well, I've seen some your photography and I'm always blown away by the amount of detail you capture. Saludos :cheers:


----------

